Ask HN: What are some startups you think more people should know about? - zzzcarrot
======
egfx
Shareable Tweets- [https://2fb.me](https://2fb.me)

A chrome extension that puts a Facebook reaction bar on Twitter. It let’s you
create publicly clickable Facebook share links on Twitter, rather then simply
linking an account to Facebook.

Use it in API mode:

[https://2fb.me/https://news.ycombinator.com](https://2fb.me/https://news.ycombinator.com)

------
lettergram
I feel like this question is begging for self promotion...

But, I'll resist the urge - I met a ton of interesting startups in Startup
School.

One that I found particularly interesting was Voco:
[https://sayvoco.com/](https://sayvoco.com/)

They were installing Alexa devices in nursing homes for seniors, while I
dislike the privacy implications I can see a massive quality of life
improvement.

